# Help me understand how my thumb release just hit me in the face



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

Did you hit the release lever?


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

Duckdog91 said:


> Did you hit the release lever?


I don't recall hitting it. I'm guessing i shifted my hand a little and it slipped out of my grip somehow but that seems just impossible.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwayJ1032! (Mar 25, 2020)

You have to look in the mirror and start practicing your response right now. When everyone asks “what happened to your eye?” Give them the Barney Fife type sniff and with dead straight face....“I’m an archer.”


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

MidwayJ1032! said:


> You have to look in the mirror and start practicing your response right now. When everyone asks “what happened to your eye?” Give them the Barney Fife type sniff and with dead straight face....“I’m an archer.”


Went to a wedding this weekend and had to tell the story at least 20 times. The emergency room nurse asked me if the string did it. I almost asked them for the suters and a mirror so I could stich it up my self after sitting for 4 hours

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosterstraw (Dec 9, 2015)

I transitioned to a thumb release about 3 years ago. I had my first “uh oh” with it the other day. It slipped out of my hand. Best thing I can come with is I tilted my wrist down and it slipped out, I was about half way through my draw cycle. It flung about 20-30 ft in front of me.


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

roosterstraw said:


> I transitioned to a thumb release about 3 years ago. I had my first “uh oh” with it the other day. It slipped out of my hand. Best thing I can come with is I tilted my wrist down and it slipped out, I was about half way through my draw cycle. It flung about 20-30 ft in front of me.


I can understand it flinging forward. I just don't understand how it came back and hit me. I'm going to switch to spot hog wiseguy and trade sell the thumb release. Never knew this was a thing or I probably wouldn't have went this route.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowely (Dec 20, 2020)

You probably lost concentration for a second and hit the trigger most of the way into the draw cycle. The release probably bounced off the riser or rest back at you, or was slung off the d loop when it stopped back at you. It will have a tendency to jerk it out of your hand when you are unprepared. They do make that Exit with a wrist strap too. Even with some injuries to my hand and some arthritis I do have one trigger release without a strap that I shoot. Its one that I found I just have a natural grip with it that makes me comfortable to shoot it. 5 other releases I have, all have straps. I have on occasion , mostly when I am tired and should not be shooting, have hit the trigger, not lost the release but arrow has went places it should have not, luckily I don't sky draw. This happens more often then people will admit. It's enough of a problem that some manufacturers just ask you do not shoot the release again until they have inspected it. Also possible release triggered itself. I know the Exits do not have adjustment,so if it did it needs to be returned.


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm guessing it's along these lines. I just never thought it could come back at my face with the force it did. I understand how it could sling forward just not backwards and why I posted here.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

cajuncape said:


> I'm guessing it's along these lines. I just never thought it could come back at my face with the force it did. I understand how it could sling forward just not backwards and why I posted here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


It's lucky you didn't lose your eye. When I am home practicing. I wear eye protection now. You never know when something will go sideways.


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

huntforfood703 said:


> It's lucky you didn't lose your eye. When I am home practicing. I wear eye protection now. You never know when something will go sideways.


Your [emoji817] correct. What eye wear do you use?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

I wear prescription glasses so I bought some safety glasses that go over my glasses. I really don't know about brands but I bought some that's scratch resistant. There are plenty of brands out there. Good luck op this season if you're a hunter.


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

huntforfood703 said:


> I wear prescription glasses so I bought some safety glasses that go over my glasses. I really don't know about brands but I bought some that's scratch resistant. There are plenty of brands out there. Good luck op this season if you're a hunter.


Thank you. I am a hunter and my biggest concern is the glasses fogging up

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

cajuncape said:


> Thank you. I am a hunter and my biggest concern is the glasses fogging up
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


I don't use in the woods but at home practicing I use eye protection. That's when you're most exposed but whatever works best for you do it.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Shot a whipper snappers one season, practiced a lot, felt comfortable with it. Had 2 groups of does come in one morning and shot prematurely both times. Don’t remember touching the trigger either time but did. Went back to a wrist release. Would still like to try it again as I liked the anchor and solid feel.


----------



## north star flingin (Sep 10, 2020)

Last year I bought a brand new Revolt. On my second shooting session with it my hand got a bit sweaty. Halfway through my draw my thumb release slipped from my hand. The string went forward my release bounced off of the roller guard smashing the bearing bounced back smashed into, and breaking my nose. Then it flew 20 yards, and bounced off my target. I don't know what I was more mad about my nose or breaking my new bow. I now rock a wrist strap that attached to my release.


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

north star flingin said:


> Last year I bought a brand new Revolt. On my second shooting session with it my hand got a bit sweaty. Halfway through my draw my thumb release slipped from my hand. The string went forward my release bounced off of the roller guard smashing the bearing bounced back smashed into, and breaking my nose. Then it flew 20 yards, and bounced off my target. I don't know what I was more mad about my nose or breaking my new bow. I now rock a wrist strap that attached to my release.


With it being attached to your wrist is there any chance of injury? I loved the thumb release but now I'm all in to switching back to index finger release aide as to me almost losing an eye was enough for cation. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHardOne (Dec 15, 2020)

Had an Obsession Def Con M6 with a real narrow valley that always wanted to jump forward if I relaxed too much or started to fatigue... Once, after a lengthy shooting session, it tried jumping and pulled the thumb release from my fingers. It smashed into the bow, destroyed my cable guide, and the spun in the air for what felt like a full second before falling to the ground. 

Maybe something similar here but it rebounded back at you?


----------



## l4nsky (Apr 3, 2021)

I just had this happen for the first time a few days ago. I just busted my lip though, no stitches. I shoot a Tru-Fire Edge four finger and what happened was the barrel on the thumb trigger loosened and rotate forward. When I draw, I keep my thumb under the trigger and when I'm going to anchor, I bring my thumb over the barrel at the same time. I was just barely on the back wall and when I was going to anchor and moving my thumb, I slipped off it and the bottom of the barrel gripped the top of my thumb as I was bringing it back and over the trigger, causing the release. Little bit of Loctite hopefully fixed that issue for the future.


----------



## cajuncape (Jul 1, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> I just had this happen for the first time a few days ago. I just busted my lip though, no stitches. I shoot a Tru-Fire Edge four finger and what happened was the barrel on the thumb trigger loosened and rotate forward. When I draw, I keep my thumb under the trigger and when I'm going to anchor, I bring my thumb over the barrel at the same time. I was just barely on the back wall and when I was going to anchor and moving my thumb, I slipped off it and the bottom of the barrel gripped the top of my thumb as I was bringing it back and over the trigger, causing the release. Little bit of Loctite hopefully fixed that issue for the future.


Crazy! I retired my thumb release and won't shoot it again. Switched back to previous index release and am going to get the spot hog wiseguy after hunting season as I think.its too late to make a major change.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------

